#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Atualização firmware 2.0.0 para AP 300/310/360

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do fórum Under-Linux,


Comunicamos o lançamento da versão 2.0 para o AP 300/310/360.

*Novidades para o AP 310/360:* 

» Autenticação por Check-in no Facebook Wi-Fi no AP 310; 
» Atualização de firmware via serviço na nuvem; 
» IPv6 (Stateless). 

*Melhorias para o AP 310/360:* 

» Troca obrigatória de senha de gerenciamento do AP ao acessar o produto pela primeira vez; 
» Melhorias nas telas de “Sistema/Atualização” e na tela de QoS; 
» Adicionada mensagem de validação na página “Rede/LAN”, para quando for salvo um IP Fixo/Fallback fora da faixa de rede do Gateway; 
» Função “Site survey” disponível na página “Wireless” quando AP está em modo repetidor; 
» Usuário pode escolher a interface de saída na criação de rota estática. 

*Questões resolvidas para o AP 310/360:*

» Alteração da Cor do LED para azul ao descartar configurações do Facebook; 
» Validação dos dados de configuração na tela ”Serviços/Data” e “Hora (Cliente NTP)”; 
» Apresentação do IP dos clientes na tabela “Clientes conectados” quando utilizada VLAN no SSID; 
» Validação e tratamento ao alterar o modo de operação de AP bridge para AP roteador com VLANs configuradas; 
» Desabilitando o NAT as informações de servidores DNS são perdidas; 
» Problema ao utilizar múltiplos SSID's com a mesma VLAN; 
» Inacessivel com LED vermelho piscando. 


*Novidades para o AP 300:* 

» Registro de Conexões (BETA);*¹ 
» Compatibilidade com AP300 Zeus 2.0.0.*² 

*¹ Funcionalidade em estado BETA e compatível apenas com os modelos AP310/360. 
*² Para uso da versão 2.0.0 do WiseFi com AP300, será necessário primeiramente inserir a versão 2.0.0 no AP300 e posteriormente adotá-lo no WiseFi. Utilizando a versão AP300 2.0.0, funcionalidades antes limitadas aos AP310/360 também estarão compatíveis para uso com AP300, são elas: Grupos de Acesso ACL, Monitoramento SNMP e Captive Portal com Vlan. 

*Melhorias para o AP 300:* 

» Validação ao tentar salvar configurações invalidas em um grupo WLAN; 
» Rede Wi-fi para visitantes, criada no Assistente de Configuração, possui perfil de Banda Limitado. 

*Questões resolvidas para o AP 300:* 

» Instabilidade ao reiniciar os Access Points; 
» Validação no campo Nome do SSID, na configuração do Grupo WLAN; 
» Validação nos checkboxes de seleção; 
» Troca automática do Grupo WLAN selecionado no card “Grupo WLAN” na Dashboard; 
» Compatibilização com AP300 ao redirecionar para o Captive Portal quando utilizado VLAN; 
» Não mostra todos os campos de segurança do Grupo WLAN.

*Vídeo com o procedimento de atualização do AP 300 para a versão 2.0.0.*

----------


## brunolmoura

Olá,

Ao conectar usando pppoe, no mikrotik em Encoding mostra (MPPE128 statefull/MPPE128 stateless) e quando algum dispositivo é conectado ao ap a conexão cai. Tive esse mesmo problema com o hotspot 300.

Obs.: De todos os dispositivos conectados o hotspot 300 e o AP310 foram os únicos que apresentaram esse problema.

Segue fotos em anexo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá,
> 
> Ao conectar usando pppoe, no mikrotik em Encoding mostra (MPPE128 statefull/MPPE128 stateless) e quando algum dispositivo é conectado ao ap a conexão cai. Tive esse mesmo problema com o hotspot 300.
> 
> Obs.: De todos os dispositivos conectados o hotspot 300 e o AP310 foram os únicos que apresentaram esse problema.
> 
> Segue fotos em anexo.


Olá brunolmoura,

Por gentileza nos informe um número de telefone, seu nome e o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato, assim poderemos analisar melhor seu caso.

----------


## brunolmoura

81 98111-8051
das 14h as 17h

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 81 98111-8051
> das 14h as 17h


Contato solicitado!

----------


## pedrocaeleo

Problemas ao atualizar para essa versão 2.0 e posterior a 2.1.6 hotpot300 com ipv6 ativo , travando e reiniciando a cada 10 min, latência alta .

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Problemas ao atualizar para essa versão 2.0 e posterior a 2.1.6 hotpot300 com ipv6 ativo , travando e reiniciando a cada 10 min, latência alta .


Olá pedrocaeleo,

Qual versão está usando no momento?

----------


## pedrocaeleo

2.1.6 com ipv6 ativado, celulares conectados estão desconectando rede cabo parando roteador reiniciando.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 2.1.6 com ipv6 ativado, celulares conectados estão desconectando rede cabo parando roteador reiniciando.


Olá pedrocaeleo,

Consegue regredir para a versão 2.0.0 e verificar se esse erro ocorre?

----------


## pedrocaeleo

Ok

----------


## brunolmoura

Coloquei a versão 2.1.6 em um AP 310 e em um hotspot 300, o hotspot 300 não responde após atualização, ou seja, não funciona mais. AP310 ainda em testes.

O que fazer para meu hotspot 300 voltar a funcionar?

----------


## brunolmoura

Onde posso postar foto para obter o link para usar no Splash Page?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Onde posso postar foto para obter o link para usar no Splash Page?


Você pode hospedar em qualquer site que utilize HTTPS.

Ainda está com problemas no HotSpot 300?

----------


## brunolmoura

> Você pode hospedar em qualquer site que utilize HTTPS.
> 
> Ainda está com problemas no HotSpot 300?


Sim, o hotspot continua sem funcionar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Sim, o hotspot continua sem funcionar.


Olá brunolmoura,

Poderia fazer o teste com o firmware 2.0.0 e ver se o problema continua a ocorrer?

----------


## brunolmoura

> Olá brunolmoura,
> 
> Poderia fazer o teste com o firmware 2.0.0 e ver se o problema continua a ocorrer?


O problema é que ele nem liga mais. Ao colocar ele na tomada ele acende a luz vermelha e em seguida apaga e pronto, nada acontece.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O problema é que ele nem liga mais. Ao colocar ele na tomada ele acende a luz vermelha e em seguida apaga e pronto, nada acontece.


Olá brunolmoura,

Mesmo efetuando um reset físico o problema persiste?

----------


## brunolmoura

> Olá brunolmoura,
> 
> Mesmo efetuando um reset físico o problema persiste?


Sim. Foi eu atualizar e pronto ela ficou assim, já tentei o resete algumas vezes mas nada acontece. O que mais posso fazer?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Olá brunolmoura,

Possui o produto a quanto tempo?

----------


## brunolmoura

> Olá brunolmoura,
> 
> Possui o produto a quanto tempo?



Acho que desde o lançamento.

----------


## skydragon

> Acho que desde o lançamento.


Estou com o mesmo problema só que no meu trata-se de AP300 e Luz é Verde.

O Diagnóstico é o mesmo citado acima.

O Que fazer para resolver?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou com o mesmo problema só que no meu trata-se de AP300 e Luz é Verde.
> 
> O Diagnóstico é o mesmo citado acima.
> 
> O Que fazer para resolver?


Olá skydragon,

O LED verd fica aceso mesmo sem cabo de rede conectado?
Verifique também se o equipamento é encontrado pelo software Reset Tool.
http://backend.intelbras.com/sites/d....1451.jar_.zip

----------


## skydragon

> Olá skydragon,
> 
> O LED verd fica aceso mesmo sem cabo de rede conectado?
> Verifique também se o equipamento é encontrado pelo software Reset Tool.
> http://backend.intelbras.com/sites/d....1451.jar_.zip



Não ele Acende o LED Verde e com alguns segundos apaga, já tentei com esse Reset Tool e não encontra nada.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Não ele Acende o LED Verde e com alguns segundos apaga, já tentei com esse Reset Tool e não encontra nada.


Olá skydragon,

Neste caso o equipamento possui um defeito físico, você deve encaminha-lo até uma de nossas assistências técnicas.

----------

